# What kind of musical instrument can you play?



## denhil3 (Jun 16, 2010)

hey guys, iam just wondering how many cubers can play musical instrument. I've been playing the piano for 2 and a half years. My favourite songs are love story( francis lai) fur elise.!!! I am hoping to know more experience from you guys.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 16, 2010)

I play trumpet and a bit of piano/keyboard 
I also have a recorder and a penny whistle that I can play a few simple tunes on.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 16, 2010)

Piano, Guitar, Tenor Sax. Don't really play as much as I used to though.


----------



## fariq (Jun 16, 2010)

Guitar.


----------



## r_517 (Jun 16, 2010)

Accordion


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 16, 2010)

Violin, piano, guitar mainly. I'm also fairly competent on viola, cello, bass, drums


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 16, 2010)

Flute, clarinet, alto sax. But mainly flute


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 16, 2010)

I kinda sucked but its not that bad.


----------



## bamboocha (Jun 16, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Accordion


This. I played it for like 10 years until I stopped.

Now I play guitar. Been playing for 2 and a half years.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 16, 2010)

Piano and Guitar. I used to play cello as well


----------



## UkrMax (Jun 16, 2010)

I have been playing on guitar for 2 years, and i like it very much


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 16, 2010)

er, concentrating on piano.
used to play the violin well enough to rival my pianistic abilities at one point. HA.
oh i play the kazoo too. recorder as well? HA


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jun 16, 2010)

Drums. About 5 years.


----------



## Escher (Jun 16, 2010)

Weston destroys at piano. Srsly.

I've been playing guitar for about 9/10 years, and I *can* play bass, piano, drums and the mighty recorder.

EDIT: And people at Charlie's after UK Nationals will know I can blag the Ukulele


----------



## bobso2 (Jun 16, 2010)

I play drums for 6 years now

I do really like it and practice almost every day


----------



## Owen (Jun 16, 2010)

Use to play Violin. I played for 5 years, and never got any good.


----------



## LNZ (Jun 16, 2010)

None. I was never any good at music at school and my failures there scared me off for ever.


----------



## Thomas97 (Jun 16, 2010)

i play piano (grade 7), drums and violin. maybe i'll learn guitar from my dad. feel like playing classical guitar.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 16, 2010)

Trumpet
Drums
Guitar
a very little bit piano.. but very-very little.


----------



## riffz (Jun 16, 2010)

Trumpet, guitar.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 16, 2010)

Vuvuzela

Nah jk, violin for 9 years, piano for 4 years, im going to start taking drums this summer. (Next week)


----------



## tanapak1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Piano, Bass, Guitar, Drums.


----------



## coinman (Jun 16, 2010)

Jaw harp


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 16, 2010)

clarinet, bass clarinet, contralto clarinet.
yeahallclarinetsbutwhocares.


----------



## zwapps (Jun 16, 2010)

piano, and if drumming with 2 pencils on the desk counts as drums, that too!


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 16, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Vuvuzela


----------



## radmin (Jun 16, 2010)

bass, 20+ years now


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 16, 2010)

Piano, didn't learn any grades, most of songs learned by ear.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jun 16, 2010)

I thought there's been a thread on this...
I've played violin for 8 years, and I can play the recorder


----------



## foxfan352 (Jun 16, 2010)

Trumpet, Baritone and a little guitar, drumming, piano and ocarina on the iphone I don't have a real one


----------



## Edward (Jun 16, 2010)

The mouth...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 16, 2010)

Novriil said:


> Drums
> Guitar
> a very little bit piano.. but very-very little.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Eye pley teh pyano. Learnt to play when I was 4, but never really practised for the past 4 years...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 16, 2010)

Here I am!


----------



## imaghost (Jun 16, 2010)

I play the guitar, been playing since Christmas two years ago

my dad gave me a Les Paul for graduation present, so I play a little more than I used to...


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 16, 2010)

Drums brah. They go boom then CRASH.


----------



## RDT96 (Jun 16, 2010)

I play Guitar (acoustic and electric and 12 string), piano, Bass, drums, harmonica (if that counts), ukulele, and some others


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 16, 2010)

Euphonium.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 16, 2010)

Baritone Horn


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 16, 2010)

If someone could arrange parts for all the instruments that can be played by the members, we could make an awesome cubing song


----------



## DuctCube (Jun 16, 2010)

viola and little bit of piano


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 16, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Baritone Horn


high five!


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 16, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> If someone could arrange parts for all the instruments that can be played by the members, we could make an awesome cubing song




I think that'd be pretty gay.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 16, 2010)

OBOE


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 16, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > If someone could arrange parts for all the instruments that can be played by the members, we could make an awesome cubing song
> ...



Hmm didn't think about that part...


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 16, 2010)

Flute, saxophone, turmpet, piano, guitar, and marimba.


----------



## blade740 (Jun 16, 2010)

I play trombone. I also can play (to various definitions of "play") Euphonium, Tuba, Trumpet, Piano, Bass, Guitar, etc.


----------



## Weston (Jun 16, 2010)

Me when I was 8 :3
This was at disneyland.





Me in a performance in China when I was 12.
I think it was at the Beijing Central Conservatory. 
There arent any recent performances of me on youtube.


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 16, 2010)

Piano (been playing for 10+years, quit three years ago)
Violin (three years, still playing)
Trumpet (for school band, I'm pretty bad at it)

EDIT: wow @ Weston


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 17, 2010)

Used to play paino for about 3 years but now I just play the french horn.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 17, 2010)

I cant play music or sing but according to alot of people i can write hip hop and rap lyrics that are epic


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 17, 2010)

I play acoustic guitar, but I suck.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 17, 2010)

I sing and play guitar and percussion.I sometimes mess around on piano too.
EDIT: My band
[youtube]E7WkQ1L7an0&feature[/youtube]


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 17, 2010)

piano and violin. play piano moar, though


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 17, 2010)

when i just turned 13.

i still liek prokofiev but nao rachmaninov is the <3


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 17, 2010)

I've played saxophone and piano. Got really bored of saxophone, hated piano. I may take guitar soon.

I really like music, though, and for some reason my mind works very well with music.


----------



## Samania (Jun 17, 2010)

I play piano and trumpet. I don't see why everyone likes guitar so much O_O I started learning it a few years ago though. 

Oh and I can play a LIIITTLE bit of the tuba.


----------



## Edam (Jun 17, 2010)

letsee, 

I've played guitar maybe 10 years now, I don't play nearly as much as i used to but i still enjoy it lots. Been getting into Ukulele this year, they're so much fun 
I know my way around a piano, but I wouldn't say I could play. 

I've also got a banjo, an accordion and a violin but I can't play them YET


----------



## Plaincow (Jun 17, 2010)

*cello*

i have been playing cell for wow almost 5 years now.


----------



## Andreas737 (Jun 17, 2010)

Trumpet, Guitar, Banjo, Drums.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jun 17, 2010)

I play trumpet sax a litle bit and piano 

Man of return of the cube 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAMRPcICix4


----------



## denhil3 (Jun 17, 2010)

how can u guys play so many musical instrument i think one is enough for me!!! i gues !


----------



## denhil3 (Jun 17, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> when i just turned 13.
> 
> i still liek prokofiev but nao rachmaninov is the <3


That's AMAZING!. How long have u been playing the piano


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 17, 2010)

Intresting to see how many there are playing traditional instruments and how few thre are that are oriented towards rock or electronica.

I messed with most instruments used in rock and roll but not that good. I also did a lot of pruduced electronica using computers and sequencers to control synthesizers, that I can do good... but got bored of it, you don't need skills to "push the buttton", just knowledge in how to do it and a lot of time to do so.


----------



## Weston (Jul 6, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> when i just turned 13.
> 
> i still liek prokofiev but nao rachmaninov is the <3



Heh How come you didn't start from the beginning?
And by beginning I mean the beginning of #4. 
Not like #1.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 6, 2010)

I play things with keys, mostly improvised stuff.


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Jul 6, 2010)

Keyboard(really bad)


----------



## denhil3 (Jul 6, 2010)

MrSupercubefreak said:


> Keyboard(really bad)



You really should buy a piano or an organ. It gonna help much


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 6, 2010)

I've attempted to learn piano and saxophone, neither of which worked out for me, so I know tiny bits of those. I'm starting to learn guitar - I love music, but I think I'll only be able to stick to playing an instrument if I can play music I'd actually listen to normally.


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jul 6, 2010)

Drums (Y)


----------



## denhil3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Do u guys have any ideas about the trompet. I did learn it a little bit. But that suck!! I can do only the C:fp


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Jul 6, 2010)

Guitar Hero


----------



## tfray94 (Jul 6, 2010)

I play piano, saxophone, trumpet, and a little bit of guitar!


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 6, 2010)

Ive started drums this year, and I already play piano and violin.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jul 6, 2010)

I play flute (5-ish years), piano (10 years, but I really suck because I've had a lot of different teachers and they all back me up a bit from where I was, so I keep having to relearn things that I already know and that takes time, so I'm about half as good as I might be if I had one teacher this whole time), and I recently started teaching myself classical guitar because we had one lying around in the house and it's a pretty intuitive instrument. And I like composing things, mostly for piano but I've also done some orchestral stuff.


----------



## RopedBBQ (Jul 6, 2010)

drums, marimba, xylophone, guitar....


----------



## no1337cube (Jul 6, 2010)

French Horn <3 ~
(PS:My 2nd year so far and hitting my 4th octave) Haven't seen many Horny-ists in this forum =O only know one (Forgot name)
Really love it =)
If you know any good solos or ensembles feel free to reccomend them to meee~

My band at a recent concert 1st horn 2nd chair)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHbMRlQ0Jlk

Part 2


----------



## irontwig (Jul 6, 2010)

lolhorny-ists


----------



## DT546 (Jul 6, 2010)

Bass, cause it's awesome


----------



## Akuma (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm a drummer.
Originally taught Jazz, Blues & Fusion.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spTs32YN76Q

I also know how to play Guitar, Bass, Violin, some piano and vocalist.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 6, 2010)

I've played the piano 8 years, and the violin 6 years.
I love to play the Maple Leaf Rag, The Entertainer, and Dizzy Fingers!


----------



## buelercuber (Jan 30, 2011)

*Your musical instrument?*

Hello, i have just recently purchased an Ukulele, and i was wondering if any of the cubers on the cubing community play any or different instruments, that they would like to talk about.

Post your Different/normal instruments

i want to see them 

Also, tell me some instruments that you are wanting to play in the future


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 30, 2011)

Cello, biatch.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 30, 2011)

This thread has been done many times before btw Use search function

Violin

Percussion for 2 years.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2011)

Euphonium.


----------



## da25centz (Jan 30, 2011)

percussion


----------



## pi.cubed (Jan 30, 2011)

I playED clarinet. I've always wanted to play tuba and glockenspiel. I also like the triangle.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 30, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Euphonium.


 ...really?


----------



## Edward (Jan 30, 2011)

My mouth


----------



## Matt (Jan 30, 2011)

Marching and concert percussion


----------



## kvaele (Jan 30, 2011)

Piano, trumpet, trombone, alto sax, tenor sax, barritone sax, flute, clarinet, xaphoon, guitar, and ukulele.
I think thats it. All are self taught accept for alto sax, guitar, and piano.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 30, 2011)

piano


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 30, 2011)

Faz - saxaphone, piano
Me - Piano, acoustic guitar, bass guitar
Faz's brother - Drums


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Guitar, drums, bass. Don't really play that much though.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 30, 2011)

Piano, flute. I've also been teaching myself some classical guitar but I don't really have that much motivation for it.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 30, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Faz - saxaphone, piano
> Me - Piano, acoustic guitar, bass guitar
> Faz's brother - Drums


 
Faz has a brother? Does he cube?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 30, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Faz has a brother? Does he cube?


He has a younger brother that prefers COD to cubing. But he has done a 3x3 in under a minute.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jan 30, 2011)

forte


----------



## dPod121 (Jan 30, 2011)

Guitar
Trumpet
Harmonica


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Euphonium.
> ...


 
Yeah, for 7 years.


----------



## Sammud Sharma (Jan 30, 2011)

violin and a little bit of casual piano playing on the keyboard

edit - I also play these amazing instruments called cubes


----------



## Kynit (Jan 30, 2011)

All of it.

Piano, violin, clarinet, tenor and alto sax, guitar, percussion, and I'm slowly getting into arranging songs.


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 30, 2011)

contra clarinet


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 30, 2011)

I play the square-1. It makes a nice pshew pshew.


----------



## Narraeson (Jan 30, 2011)

Guitar, self-taught piano, drumline bass, and 3x3. I like 3x3 the best though.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jan 30, 2011)

I play clarinet, guitar, and piano


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 30, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Euphonium.



Mmmm, I still doubt it. 
I can't picture you playing a tuba.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Mmmm, I still doubt it.
> I can't picture you playing a tuba.


But it's a small tuba.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 30, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Euphonium.


 
Euphonium FTW!!


I played clarinet (not very well) for four years and then switched to Euphonium and I've been at that for three years. Since I can read Bass and Treble clef I'm learning some piano casually.


----------



## da25centz (Jan 30, 2011)

Matt said:


> Marching and concert percussion


 
snare, tenors, or bass?


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 30, 2011)

Thread merge.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 30, 2011)

SPOONS! (Im not that good though)


----------



## emolover (Jan 30, 2011)

Trombone and guitar.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 30, 2011)

I play percussion, guitar, bass and some piano.I'm pretty good at keyboard percussion.


----------



## Nos7portuga (Feb 3, 2011)

Guitar, Portuguese Guitar, a little bass and some blues harp


----------



## Jordie (Feb 3, 2011)

Violin, drums, piano, and guitar. I've tried clarinet, but haven't practiced. I'm probably best at violin, but drums are just so much fun.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 3, 2011)

Minecraft note blocks and piano.


----------



## gbcuber (Feb 3, 2011)

I have played saxophone for 5 years


----------



## Akuma (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm proficiant in skin flute


----------



## MagicYio (Feb 3, 2011)

Piano and kazoo.


----------



## Godmil (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm very surprised by the lack of guitar players... anyway, that's mine.


----------



## theace (Feb 3, 2011)

Guitar - Main (Wanted to do lead, ended up with rhythm due to lack of practice time. Did manage to record an instrumental though )
Mouth Organ (Because I kinda figured out how to lol)
Drums, Keyboards, Bass (Learned a bit during all those jam sessions with the band)


----------



## Nestor (Feb 3, 2011)

Played the harp during my school years, then guitar for another 15 years along with some tropical percussion instruments (drums, tambora, guira). Haven't touched any of them in a couple of years though.


----------



## Verack (Feb 3, 2011)

I play cello, guitar and piano.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 4, 2011)

My cubes are musical instruments, not very many people like the music that much though for some reason...


----------



## Kian (Feb 4, 2011)

I was the worst violinist on earth for four years. Hated every minute of it.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 4, 2011)

Bass since there were too many guitar students like 5 years ago, and played alto sax the whole past year at school.


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 4, 2011)

Kian said:


> I was the worst violinist on earth for four years. Hated every minute of it.



I play violin, and I love it.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 7, 2011)

When I was young I played a Keyboard and Organ but now I forget how to play but I still love to have them all in my house


----------



## rubiksczar (Feb 7, 2011)

a little bit of piano, drums, and guitar


----------



## mr6768 (Feb 7, 2011)

classical guitar but also like the acoustic one


----------



## Maniac (Feb 7, 2011)

fazdad said:


> *Faz* - saxaphone, *piano*
> Me - Piano, acoustic guitar, bass guitar
> Faz's brother - Drums



Aha!! I've discovered his secret!!


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 7, 2011)

Maniac said:


> Aha!! I've discovered his secret!!


 
then why am I not sub-10 :3


----------



## bluedasher (Feb 8, 2011)

piano


----------



## Samania (Feb 8, 2011)

Piano, Trumpet, glockenspiel and the cellphone.


----------



## anuradha (Feb 8, 2011)

Flute, Esraj, used to play the Sitar and the Tabla, and a little bit of guitar and piano/keyboard.


----------



## abctoshiro (Feb 8, 2011)

Gitah.
I learned it just four years ago during my elementary days. I'm now planning to do the piano.
I also know a bit of flute.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 8, 2011)

Bass guitar...


----------



## Cuberty (Dec 11, 2011)

*What instrument do you play?*

I personally play flute. I think I am better than 4/10 of the population.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 11, 2011)

drums & percussion, been playing since the 4th grade. I also dabble in piano and clarinet, among others


----------



## Bapao (Dec 11, 2011)

Bass guitar. Badly...


----------



## gbcuber (Dec 11, 2011)

Alto sax, not the greatest player out there, but I think it's fun.


----------



## Cubetastic (Dec 11, 2011)

Electric guitar, I play percussions at school though.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 11, 2011)

Piano, Guitar, Saxophone, etc


----------



## zerkelas (Dec 11, 2011)

Mainly, i play piano, alto & tenor sax, and trumpet, but I also used to play most of the common woodwind & brass instruments.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 11, 2011)

A bit of guitar. I think I am better than 0/10 of the population.


----------



## kpcube (Dec 11, 2011)

All the Saxaphones, some piano, other random reed instuments


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 11, 2011)

Used to play bass and had been playing for years. Spent a fair few thousand on gear but in the end I just got bored and sold everything.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 11, 2011)

Piano, formerly clarinet


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 11, 2011)

Guitar Hero. Because we all know it takes more skill than the real guitar.

But in all seriousness... nothing. Used to play trumpet but quit because I didn't enjoy it.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 11, 2011)

Piano, Guitar, Bass, singing (if that counts), and I'm learning Uke. I used to play cello, but I dont anymore.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 11, 2011)

Piano, Drums, Guitar and bass guitar


----------



## Achifaifa (Dec 11, 2011)

I play the bass sometimes. I used to play it several hours each day trying to get better, but I have no talent at all and couldn't make any progress in months, so now I just grab it once on a while and play it for fun.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Dec 11, 2011)

I play trombone, piano, a little bit of trumpet, a little bit of upright bass, and some sax. Trombone is my main instrument though.


----------



## mycube (Dec 11, 2011)

every percussioninstrument. but especially djembe


----------



## Rob2109 (Dec 11, 2011)

Piano, I did grow up wanting to be a classical pianist and got as far as music college. Practice got to be no fun though.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 11, 2011)

I play guitar and bass kinda often but not that frequently, and used to play double bass and sax at my former school but I don't anymore..


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 11, 2011)

Trombone is what I am best at, then a little bit of guitar, and I used to know cello when I was in elementary school.


----------



## Athefre (Dec 11, 2011)

I aspire to be the greatest Holophonor player in the universe.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Dec 11, 2011)

Percussion, mainly Xylophone, also not half bad at a Drum Set. 

But Band is going downhill in a giant snowball.


----------



## LuckyShadows (Dec 11, 2011)

I play piano and I used to play trombone. But I can't play atm cause the piano is in storage


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 11, 2011)

I play piano (~10 yrs?) and violin (~4 yrs), I used to play viola (and keyboard but that's basically piano).


----------



## Sarahjdes (Dec 11, 2011)

I play clarinet. I also played violin for a couple of years, but I don't remember much. I don't think I could read a score, but I can probably play by hear stuff I learned back then.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 11, 2011)

Flute and Bassoon, a bit of guitar/piano/drums aswell


----------



## tasguitar7 (Dec 11, 2011)

Guitar, best in state at competitions, piano and trumpet (top 3 in city for both)


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been playing piano for 7 years, oboe for 4 years, drums for 2 years, a bit of guitar, and i've been singing for a while. I usually play pop piano+vocals.


----------



## CubicNL (Dec 11, 2011)

I've played violin for 7 years now and I can play chords on a piano (but that's basically it for piano).


----------



## n00bcub3r (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been playing violin for about 5 years now and am in RTMS Chamber Orchestra. During our winter concert, we played 3 level 4 songs and 1 level 5 song  and we're playing at Carnegie Hall during spring break


----------



## aaronb (Dec 11, 2011)

I have been playing guitar for 7 years, and I am better than approximately 0/10 percent of the population.


----------



## kahman10 (Dec 11, 2011)

I can play the saxophone, alto to be specific.


----------



## F15HB41T (Dec 11, 2011)

Piano for about 6 years, and I can play the Alto Sax, although I don't play anymore


----------



## Moops (Dec 11, 2011)

Guitar, Saxophone, Harmonica, Piano, Cello, Drums, Piccolo, Ocarina, Skin Flute... ect

I've been a musician pretty much my whole life. Speedsolving is just a hobby outside of that


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 11, 2011)

violin for about 5 years and just starting french horn, playing for half a year. previously clarinet for a year, and piano back then for about 2 years. Recorder in third grade.

So, to recap:

-Violin
-Piano
-Clarinet
-French Horn
-Recorder


----------



## cityzach (Dec 11, 2011)

piano, but i quit recently. i don't find it fun anymore.


----------



## curtishousley (Dec 11, 2011)

I play the trumpet, was in a Ska band for a while. I plan on purchasing a piano to start learning, though I should have learned as a kid when my mom offered to teach me :/


----------



## JHB (Dec 12, 2011)

Guitar (acoustic, 12-string and bass), keyboard, didgeridoo and jew's harp.


----------



## garcijo (Dec 12, 2011)

Ocarina


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 12, 2011)

I play the vocal chords.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 12, 2011)

Guitar, Bass, pinano, banjo, drums, harmonica, clarinet, and I sing.


----------



## goflb (Dec 12, 2011)

bass guitar ftw


----------



## purplepirate (Dec 12, 2011)

i play cello in school, but i also play ukulele, harmonica, dizi, guitar, and a little bit of drums and keys


----------



## majikat (Dec 12, 2011)

I've been playing the guitar for about 4 years, and the ukulele for a while. Just started learning the banjo, it's been hard to learn (very different from guitar) but it's really fun.


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 12, 2011)

I play the bass.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 12, 2011)

Classical guitar, piano, and harmonica and i want to get into ukulele.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 12, 2011)

trumpet, guitar, bass, ukulele, piano, Flute, Baratone, french horn, or anything else my small group will bring on a church retreat Ill learn to play.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 12, 2011)

I've played the trumpet for nearly 8 years.


----------



## 24653483361 (Dec 12, 2011)

Trumpet, clarinet, piano, harmonica (chromatic and diatonic), percussion, tenor sax, and ukulele.


----------



## MostEd (Dec 12, 2011)

I play guitar, know some drumkit basics( if i had access now i'd go far more into it), some self taugh piano skills + some tips with my music teahcer(he explained how to hold hands, some fingering stuff etc..) i wish i was still there...


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 12, 2011)

Athefre said:


> I aspire to be the greatest Holophonor player in the universe.


 
Dude, holophonor is hard.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 12, 2011)

Piano.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 12, 2011)

WUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUB


----------



## bwronski (Dec 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Dude, holophonor is hard.


 
I agree, I wonder if he is infected with any worms?


----------



## jrb (Dec 12, 2011)

I play violin seriously, and piano and guitar for fun.


----------



## 4. (Dec 12, 2011)

I have been playing electric guitar on/off for about 5 years now and I bought a keyboard a few days ago


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 13, 2011)

I play flute and piano seriously (flute for about 6 years, piano for about 10), and I collect other types of flutey things (e.g. ocarinas, Native American flutes, etc.) and I have a classical guitar but I can only play three chords and some scales.


----------



## mrw (Dec 13, 2011)

clarinet mainly ukulele snare drum bass drum cymbals basically all percussion piano guitar bass alto sax and bass clarinet


----------



## yoyokidify (Dec 13, 2011)

guitar and the recorder


----------



## kelseymckenna (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey everyone! I was the guy who composed the new cubecast theme song by the way 
I'm Grade 8 in Guitar (working on diploma)
Grade 8 in Bass Guitar (working on diploma)
Grade 8 in Drums
Grade 8 in Piano
Grade 5 Violin
Grade 5 Viola
I was gonna get a banjo for christmas but decided against it lol 
It's great to see so many cubers in to music as well


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Dec 13, 2011)

i used to play piano, trombone, and viola. But now I just do voice.


----------



## jla (Dec 13, 2011)

Classical guitar (real classic stuff)


----------



## Thompson (Dec 13, 2011)

Jazz flute


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 17, 2011)

I play Clarinet, Alto Saxophone, and I plan on playing Flute soon. I'm a pure woods player.

I plan on becoming a music teacher soon...


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 17, 2011)

Cymbal,drum


----------



## D-Faze (Dec 17, 2011)

Piano


----------



## drewsopchak (Dec 17, 2011)

Cello since I was 5.


----------



## chikato_tan (Dec 17, 2011)

acoustic guitar


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 17, 2011)

Trumpet since i was 7


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 17, 2011)

So much talent ITT.
I can play Mary Had a Little Lamb on piano.
Be jealous.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 17, 2011)

Piano cello and guitar


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 17, 2011)

Piano for ~10 years, double bass for 3, and I used to play alto sax.


----------



## Chapuunka (Dec 17, 2011)

Mostly French horn, I play mellophone for school, and most brass players can play other brass instruments with some competency. I mess around on a clarinet occasionally. I've just recently started to learn to play the piano, which is fun.


----------



## Naillig (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, my main instrument is piano, since I've been learning for eight or so years. I've started to pick up the guitar because of school and I think it's quite fun!


----------



## GearGuy57 (Dec 19, 2011)

I play the tenor sax.


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 19, 2011)

the spoons...


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 19, 2011)

Euphonium/Baritone/valve trombone for pep band


----------



## conn9 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mainly flute, and electric guitar. Strange combo. I prefer the guitar, but I'm grade 7 flute and want to go all the way to grade 8.


----------



## KJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Violin, Recorder.


----------



## maderito (Feb 13, 2012)

Piano, guitar, and -- if asked to -- the recorder.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 16, 2012)

I play the saxophone (any kind), the clarinet, and some simple concert band percussion, like bass drum, snare drum, and concert toms.


----------



## Sillas (Feb 17, 2012)

The thing that is in my picture, guitar. Bass and small guitar.


----------



## mbart9 (Feb 17, 2012)

I play bass, ukulele, and the kazoo.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 17, 2012)

piano (horrible), recorder (somewhat decent), and just started (literally a couple hours ago) the clarinet


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm completely in love with the B-flat Bass Clarinet. and love playing it as well.


----------



## F15HB41T (Feb 17, 2012)

Piano, Alto Saxophone, a little bit on the recorder


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 17, 2012)

The vocal chords.


----------



## emolover (Feb 17, 2012)

Bass, guitar, trombone and some trumpet.


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 17, 2012)

Tenor Saxophone!


----------



## buelercuber (Feb 17, 2012)

I sing, and play ukulele, and occasionally play piano  but i love my ukulele


----------



## MovingOnUp (Feb 17, 2012)

guitar piano ukulele


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Piano!


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Feb 17, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Feb 17, 2012)

I play my vocal chords like a bawss. Vocal chords are my favorite and main instrument. XD

But I can also tinker a bit on the piano and the viola, though I don't like the viola very much. I used to play trombone, and I wasn't half bad at it either... But then one day I lost it... 

Don't ask me how I lost a trombone. I'm not sure how I did it either.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 17, 2012)

Piano - since I was 3
Drums - since I was 9

I love playing both of them. But for some reason I really want to learn the cello.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Feb 17, 2012)

mainly guitar but also piano/keyboard, bass and i used to play clarinet


----------



## nascarjon (Feb 17, 2012)

Harmonica, Drums, Flute.


----------



## Sillas (Feb 17, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> The vocal chords.


 
LoL xD


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 17, 2012)

Piano- For 9 years
Guitar- For 5 years
Bass- For 1 year
Ukuele-For 2 months
Cello- For 3 years (I have no idea how to play anymore)
Singing-For 6 years


----------



## Achifaifa (Feb 17, 2012)

Thompson said:


> Jazz flute


 
I've wanted to learn to play jazz flute since I was a child, ¿is it hard? ¿Could you tell me more about it?


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 18, 2012)

I guess I can say it again:
Guitar, bass, ukulele, piano, percussion (that's a crap load of instruments right there),and vocals.


----------



## NeedReality (Feb 18, 2012)

My main instrument is the guitar (5 years now, I believe) but I've also known how to play the recorder and harmonica since I was a kid, I just don't focus on them much. 

About to start getting back into the piano after I bring back a keyboard to my dorm this weekend - I've always loved the piano and organs in blues/blues-rock/jazz/etc.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Feb 18, 2012)

My main instrument is the guitar (electric). I have been playing drums before that, and I can also play ukulele and bass (from what I know on guitar).


----------



## bunny (Feb 18, 2012)

Flute for 7-8 years now.


----------



## wytefury (Feb 20, 2012)

I have been playing bassoon for about 9 years and I also play oboe and tenor sax


----------



## thatkid (Feb 20, 2012)

Alto sax and piano
but atm its mixcraft


----------



## cubeone (Feb 20, 2012)

Trombone, piano, a bit of guitar, and I know a song or two on recorder


----------



## David0794 (Feb 20, 2012)

Cello, percussion and vocals


----------



## gundamslicer (Feb 20, 2012)

Electric triangle.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 20, 2012)

Guitar, bass, keyboards, drums, ukulele (had to learn in elementary school), clarinet, and learning violin.

I love music, man.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 10, 2012)

Guitar and clarinet.


----------



## TheSixSquares (Mar 10, 2012)

guitar and tenor saxophone


----------



## Kingsman08 (Mar 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1JA-nh0IfI

XD


----------



## Czery (Mar 10, 2012)

I play my own PVC instrument. It took three weeks and an all-niter to build.


----------



## poke544 (Mar 10, 2012)

I play a little guitar.

My little brother, who isn't a speed cuber is a great drummer, great saxophone player, and plays a little guitar and trumpet.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Mar 11, 2012)

Violin. We're(RTMS Chamber orchestra) playing at CARNEGIE HALL during spring break!!!!!


----------



## dingleb115 (Mar 11, 2012)

Turntables and MPC


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 11, 2012)

Spoons. 
Poorly at best


----------



## E3cubestore (Mar 12, 2012)

n00bcub3r said:


> Violin. We're(RTMS Chamber orchestra) playing at CARNEGIE HALL during spring break!!!!!


 
Beast, violin is one of my favorite instruments and I'm going to learn to play it soon. My friend Ella is pretty good and she promised me free lessons 

I have been playing guitar for a year now, seriously for 6 months, I have a sexy schecter guitar and I'm in a Christian rock band, we started a while ago but recently started taking it seriously.

I have also played piano forever, I don't practice enough to be super skilled, but im fairly advanced.

And i can pretty much pick up any straightforward instrument and play it by hear, (bass, recorder, harmonica etc.) 

Cheers to everyone completely addicted to music. One of my life goals is to have been listening or playing music for 25% of my life.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 6, 2013)

*The Music Thread!*

I play piano, and I was wondering if there are any other cubers on here that play an instrument, because solving a cube and playing an instrument both require dexterity and such.


----------



## Username (Jul 6, 2013)

No choise of guitar or violin or Bass guitar or anything like that? 

I personally can play Guitar, Bass, Drums and some piano. I can't sing though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 6, 2013)

piano sort of

if i randomly decide to plæ a bit, within 5 minutes i'll get bored of whatever i was going to plae, search youtube for random pony stuff then play that in a bunch of different keys/styles until i get bored again. sometimes I just ragequit if I cant plae something after trying alot though


----------



## TDM (Jul 6, 2013)

Piano; passed grade 6 on Thursday.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jul 6, 2013)

Drums, wish I could play piano.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 6, 2013)

Username said:


> No choise of guitar or violin or Bass guitar or anything like that?
> 
> I personally can play Guitar, Bass, Drums and some piano. I can't sing though.



Oops, completely forgot about strings. That's pretty stupid of me, because I have a friend who plays the viola.


----------



## CubeNois (Jul 7, 2013)

I teach and preform guitar and bass for my living. Use to play alto sax, and trumpet as well.


----------



## BaconCuber (Jul 7, 2013)

French horn - not that good
Piano - okay-ish
Yes!!! I knew there were more band cubers!


----------



## Eazoon (Jul 10, 2013)

I for the most part taught myself to play piano, but I can hardly read sheet music.


----------



## kcl (Jul 10, 2013)

Music is my sport. I sing in honor choirs, play violin, French horn, and I make electronic music in Logic Pro.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 10, 2013)

drums




Edit: I would love to play pagpipes


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 10, 2013)

I play piano and clarinet


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 10, 2013)

Where be the strings?


----------



## kcl (Jul 10, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Where be the strings?



Meeee I can play violin.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jul 13, 2013)

There aren't any string instruments because band is better. Band Geek Beat Orch Dorks. Yep, I went there. I actually just got back from music/band camp this evening. I play flute mainly. I also play alto sax and have dabbled in the realm of percussion.


----------



## kcl (Jul 13, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> There aren't any string instruments because band is better. Band Geek Beat Orch Dorks. Yep, I went there. I actually just got back from music/band camp this evening. I play flute mainly. I also play alto sax and have dabbled in the realm of percussion.



Well yeah I play French Horn and Trumpet too.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jul 14, 2013)

I can sorta play piano, guitar(electric or classic), bass guitar and drums. Drums I'm just guessing, a friend played drums and I once sat and played. He got mad at me for being better them him when trying for the first time while he has had lessons for half a year


----------



## Tarhilion (Sep 7, 2013)

I play alto sax.  I'm currently trying to learn to play guitar.


----------



## Dapianokid (Sep 7, 2013)

Short answer: Piano. 
Wall of text (you can tl;dr, idc): I feel too lazy to go find links to my playing that may not even be watched by anyone. It's kind of my life, tohugh. I like to play piano for a short while and then go speedcube, it helps my fingers get started for the day. Then, after I'm in the warmed-up zone (which, at this time, means averagnig around 40 seconds), I go back and play piano. The movements I make while cubing (I have a very unconventional style that can be loosely tied with the term "burst-cubing") translate well to put my mind in a very good place for piano. I find cubing before a competition, performance, recital, lesson, practice, etc. calms my mind and gives me "piano-style" look-ahead. I rush MUCH less, and I have much more control over what I'm doing. I sight read much better (accurately and farther along, with less abrupt stops). I can't even play Chopin's Etude "The Bees" without having cubed first, or I'll rush the whole way through. it helps for fluid pieces. It does not, however, help for things like octaves and jumps. Cubing has an interesting effect on my playing 

Different cubes make difference advantages and disadvantages. The SS Aurora makes my playing change to very relaxed, (sometimes too slow) fluid and legato playing. Dayan Zhanchi makes my playing faster, more frantic, and extremely accurate, but less emotionally productive.


----------



## 1LastSolve (Sep 23, 2013)

I play Violin, Viola, Cello, Piano, Recorder, Nylon-Stringed Guitar, Steel-Stringed Guitar, Flute, Xylophone, Bass Drum, and Double Bass. Out of all of these, Guitar bored me the most. The best, were Viola, Cello, Violin, and Piano. The sound of the Viola/Cello, is just amazing, its very rich.


----------



## kcl (Sep 24, 2013)

I think I said this already but French Horn and Violin are my main ones but I play all the brass instruments and I sing bass for some choirs.


----------



## EternalE (Sep 25, 2013)

to play an instrument is to make a noise come out of it. I can play all of them, but trumpet is my strong suit.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Sep 25, 2013)

i cant play, but i practice vocals (growling, the best type of vocals ). im trying to join a metal/deathcore band, but im most likely gonna have to organize one myself.


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Sep 25, 2013)

I play piano, alto and bari sax. I love music. I prefer bari over alto.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 25, 2013)

nuclearbigdaddy said:


> I play piano, alto and bari sax. I love music. I prefer bari over alto.



Explain why people usually choose bari over alto. And why do a lot (from what I've seen) really enjoy tenor as well? I'm a flute and alto player btw


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Sep 25, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> Explain why people usually choose bari over alto. And why do a lot (from what I've seen) really enjoy tenor as well? I'm a flute and alto player btw



Most people say it probably just as a novelty factor because it is such a low and interesting instrument to a non musician...but the reason I love it is because of the sound! I love the low and barky sound of it. Also because my favorite sax players are usually bari players.



ducttapecuber said:


> Explain why people usually choose bari over alto. And why do a lot (from what I've seen) really enjoy tenor as well? I'm a flute and alto player btw



And the tenor is the most common jazz saxophone.


----------



## XANAFIED (Sep 25, 2013)

Trombone all the way.


----------



## SpeedPube (Sep 27, 2013)

Piano. Badly. 
I just mess about on my Yamaha thing from time to time, haven't played for over a year though. :d

I can play the mouth organ too


----------



## brian724080 (Sep 29, 2013)

You should seriously add 'Strings (Bass, cello, viola, violin, harp)' to the poll...


----------



## JoeyNyan (Oct 2, 2013)

Piano, flute and trombone....
I think i've just realized that I play a rather odd selection of instruments...

but Jazz all the way!!


----------



## Branflakeftw (Oct 2, 2013)

Guitar, Clarinet, and some Piano!! I was first chair clarinet in band with 40 other members of the clarinet section! I also played guitar in my school's jazz band. Guitar is definitely my favorite.


----------

